# Mission: Colonization of Africa.



## Hefist (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello! 

I want find out people who they wanted to go to Africa, and build new country. 

Hefist


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Sorry bud but you are a bit late for that. All the colonists have already been kicked out, killed and those that stayed have immigrated or are seriously considering it. It's just the poor folk like me that stay:lol:


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Sorry bud but you are a bit late for that. All the colonists have already been kicked out, killed and those that stayed have immigrated or are seriously considering it. It's just the poor folk like me that stay:lol:


LOL, good luck. Can you provide some insight on what has been going on in S Africa? I heard that many white people are scared, thinking they will be kicked out or discriminated. Not sure if it is paranoia or real, I live in USA and seen some articles pop up once in awhile on the internet. Also I heard S Africa actually has lots of preppers.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mostly paranoia, white supremest anger that fuels a life of fear they put on themselves. The only reason why the grass is greener somewhere else is usually only coz the sh#$ is deeper.
Like 90% of the world we have a corrupt government, the thieving rich, the hardworking middle class that pay for everything and get nothing in return and the poor. Not saying I am not aware of the risks, but you have just the same your side of the pond, just more make up on it. We are on genocide watch and I would leave if money permitted and not because SA is dangerous or a bad place to be, but only coz I have a 19mth old daughter and the chance of her getting a job here being white would be difficult. My one friend is off to NZ and he says it's coz there won't be any empty traffic lights for his son to stand and beg when he leaves school -they'll all be taken by white men
If it wasn't for my wife's very decent salary and the income I get from making knives I would also be fighting for one:lol: Haven't been able to get work in 4 yrs. Times are tough all over the world, not just here.
There must be preppers here. I know a few who do, not for the same reasons you guys do, but rather for when the food runs out like it did in Zim. But all in all SA is very safe, very friendlily and a beautiful country to live in. Like anywhere in the world, bad people prey on the week and if you walk around like a victim then that's what you will be. Walk around like someone who doesn't give a dam and is prepared to die fighting rather than bend over then most times you will be left alone.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't have time for the natives. They've caused enough problems over here.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> Mostly paranoia, white supremest anger that fuels a life of fear they put on themselves. The only reason why the grass is greener somewhere else is usually only coz the sh#$ is deeper.
> Like 90% of the world we have a corrupt government, the thieving rich, the hardworking middle class that pay for everything and get nothing in return and the poor. Not saying I am not aware of the risks, but you have just the same your side of the pond, just more make up on it. We are on genocide watch and I would leave if money permitted and not because SA is dangerous or a bad place to be, but only coz I have a 19mth old daughter and the chance of her getting a job here being white would be difficult. My one friend is off to NZ and he says it's coz there won't be any empty traffic lights for his son to stand and beg when he leaves school -they'll all be taken by white men
> If it wasn't for my wife's very decent salary and the income I get from making knives I would also be fighting for one:lol: Haven't been able to get work in 4 yrs. Times are tough all over the world, not just here.
> There must be preppers here. I know a few who do, not for the same reasons you guys do, but rather for when the food runs out like it did in Zim. But all in all SA is very safe, very friendlily and a beautiful country to live in. Like anywhere in the world, bad people prey on the week and if you walk around like a victim then that's what you will be. Walk around like someone who doesn't give a dam and is prepared to die fighting rather than bend over then most times you will be left alone.


Thanks for the insight on South Africa. Kinda funny how white people are getting discriminated on there, I don't know why I laughed. It is obviously a serious problem. It is just so opposite to what we have here in the states.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

mcangus said:


> Thanks for the insight on South Africa. Kinda funny how white people are getting discriminated on there, I don't know why I laughed. It is obviously a serious problem. It is just so opposite to what we have here in the states.


Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
We must be in different Americas.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Denton said:


> Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
> We must be in different Americas.


Amen Brother.....I have seen discrimination of white as well as others across this country, and here in my home state, but if your white and try to say you were discriminated against you are told to shut up and go away, "whites can not be discriminated against they are the majority". Well I say *BS* to that it happens every day of the week as much as it does for any minority.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

I was in SA in 2010 on a safari.
The PH, a white native of SA told us about the reverse discrimination going on since the end of Apartied.
Pretty shocking.
Do some real research. 
Make your own decisions.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't want to pick your statement apart, because I agree with it. But, there is no such thing as "reverse discrimination".


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
> We must be in different Americas.


Ever hear of Affirmative Action? How about the "knock out game"?

Denton is right on the money, as usual.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

**** Africa!!!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Hell, even Africans don't like Africa!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

2Tim215 said:


> Mostly paranoia, white supremest anger that fuels a life of fear they put on themselves. The only reason why the grass is greener somewhere else is usually only coz the sh#$ is deeper.
> Like 90% of the world we have a corrupt government, the thieving rich, the hardworking middle class that pay for everything and get nothing in return and the poor. Not saying I am not aware of the risks, but you have just the same your side of the pond, just more make up on it. We are on genocide watch and I would leave if money permitted and not because SA is dangerous or a bad place to be, but only coz I have a 19mth old daughter and the chance of her getting a job here being white would be difficult. My one friend is off to NZ and he says it's coz there won't be any empty traffic lights for his son to stand and beg when he leaves school -they'll all be taken by white men
> If it wasn't for my wife's very decent salary and the income I get from making knives I would also be fighting for one:lol: Haven't been able to get work in 4 yrs. Times are tough all over the world, not just here.
> There must be preppers here. I know a few who do, not for the same reasons you guys do, but rather for when the food runs out like it did in Zim. But all in all SA is very safe, very friendlily and a beautiful country to live in. Like anywhere in the world, bad people prey on the week and if you walk around like a victim then that's what you will be. Walk around like someone who doesn't give a dam and is prepared to die fighting rather than bend over then most times you will be left alone.


Mister, you just gained my respect, I liked you at first, now I really like you.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Second page always, ALWAYS gets better. Growing up in predominately black area, I can promise you, I have fought descrimination many times, being a "******". I have also been treated very well, by other black people thta same day. It all comes down to respect, and the way you were raised. I was raised to respect everyone, especially elders, and women. 
Racism is alive I have seen both sides.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

GO THE ALL BLACKS!!!!!!!!
(that's to our resident springbok)

Africa is a continent where shit has hit the fan and gone everywhere, its not a stable or a "safe place" some areas will make Detroit look like heaven on earth 

its not even on my bucket list, at least western governments attempt to hide its corruption.... 

but each to their own, its where China gets its oil


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The US set up a colony in Africa already. It's called Liberia, and I'm sure they would welcome you.

The only downside I see is that a survey claimed that 80% of the population has eaten human flesh at one point or another.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The blacks took over Sth Africa in 1994 and their pinko ANC party has been in power ever since.
South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_WIKI- "Crime is a prominent issue in South Africa. South Africa has a very high rate of murders, assaults, rapes (adult, child and infant), and other crimes compared to most countries" 
Crime in South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

WIKI- "According to the 2011 UNAIDS Report, South Africa has an estimated 5.6 million people living with HIV - more than any other country in the world"
South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
_

Nice going..


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> The US set up a colony in Africa already. It's called Liberia, and I'm sure they would welcome you.
> 
> The only downside I see is that a survey claimed that 80% of the population has eaten human flesh at one point or another.


The US did not set Liberia up, it was Private Business men who actually bought the land and set it up James Monroe was a huge contributor to it but again they were private contributions. The whole company running it was called the American Colonization Society which is part of the reason people think the US set it up but it was a Private company. The US helped freed slaves emigrate there and the US and Britain both took captured slave ships there after it became illegal to bring new slaves over from Africa, which if I remember correctly was 1846.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Sparky, there most certainly is reverse discrimination--
When Apartied was going on, the blacks were discriminated against
Now that there is black control, whites are


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
> We must be in different Americas.


You betcha!! I live in the boonies, but commute 5 days a week to work in the ghetto of The Murder Capitol Of Florida.
Even the cops don't come down this street after dark.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Hefist said:


> Hello!
> 
> I want find out people who they wanted to go to Africa, and build new country.
> 
> Hefist


By the looks of your knowledge of the english language you are not from here.
Let me just say that I am quite comfortable where I am.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Beach Kowboy said:


> **** Africa!!!


"**** Africa"?? Now how would you feel if I said **** America and all the founding fathers? This is my home you prick. Africa is as as much a part of my blood as that ****ing flag hanging outside your door! Come spend some time here, and not in a 5 star safari lodge shooting all our game and then going back with your bragging rights while we all laugh behind your back. America is not the answer to the worlds problems and that kind of arrogance is what has caused half them in the first place.



Beach Kowboy said:


> Hell, even Africans don't like Africa!


An intelligent observation based on exactly what experience and personal knowledge?


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

It would probably be a good idea, there are some really nice places in Africa from what I've seen on TV and in pictures. The problem is you are going to have to have a large military type force because you will essentially be invading a country. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it would be pretty difficult.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

To actually answer the original question. You wouldn't need to colonize nor invade. There are a number of African countries desperate for experienced white farmers to buy land and produce food crops. Some even give good incentives and tax rebates to those that will. Many a South African and ex Rhodesian farmer has done so in countries like Botswana, Zambia, Malawi and even the DRC. The problem comes to keeping it when everything gets unsettled, but countries like Zambia (who have a white Dep Pres) and Malawie and Botswana are very stable and have been for many years.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

tango said:


> Sparky, there most certainly is reverse discrimination--
> When Apartied was going on, the blacks were discriminated against
> Now that there is black control, whites are


Tango,
The discrimination may be white on black, black on white, red on yellow or pink on blue - it is just discrimination. (the reverse of discrimination is equality so reverse discrimination just can't exist)

It is just plain old discrimination regardless of who is on top and who is on the bottom.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

2Tim215 said:


> "**** Africa"?? Now how would you feel if I said **** America and all the founding fathers? This is my home you prick. Africa is as as much a part of my blood as that ****ing flag hanging outside your door! Come spend some time here, and not in a 5 star safari lodge shooting all our game and then going back with your bragging rights while we all laugh behind your back. America is not the answer to the worlds problems and that kind of arrogance is what has caused half them in the first place.
> 
> An intelligent observation based on exactly what experience and personal knowledge?


I am sure there might be some "nice" places in Africa. I have been to 4 different countries there and EVERY one of them were a total ****ing shithole. I have been invited on safaris since then and have refused. Our shittiest ghettos in Chicago,Detroit,Overtown and Compton are luxuries compared to what is over there. Just imagine that. A ghetto house here falling apart with a broken window unit air condition is a luxury compared to the MAJORITY of the entire continent of Africa. A lot of people think Africa is a country and forget it is a continent..

So to answer you. If you said "**** America". I will say that is your right. Just like it is mine to say as I please. As for my observation based on my experience and knowledge. I have spent a little time over there back in the day in Somalia and 3 other shitholes in my time in the Marines and also as a contractor. Most of the people I met were dying to leave the area.

This is not to you personally btw.. As the great Sam Kinison used to say "WE HAVE DESERTS IN AMERICA! WE JUST DON'T LIVE IN EM ASSHOLE!!!" You have to know who he is to get the caps lock..


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I will give ya this though. I have heard the South Africa is pretty nice. Just never been there so my opinions are prlly slanted.. I know I wouldn't want to go diving off Capetown though..lol


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Found a clip...


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them. 

This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.

Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


----------



## omegabrock (Jun 16, 2014)

"because it happened to me" is a pretty ignorant defense. growing up as one of the only 2 white people in the neighborhood, i saw this a lot. it's the same mentality that most gangs have until 1 side is completely killed off...which will never happen. so, i have watched my friends die, even those that were not affiliated. innocent bystanders. now, would it have been logical for one of their brothers to go kill someone else's innocent family member because "it happened to him"? 

blow that up to a bigger perspective. a lot of black people, in today's world, believe that white people should be enslaved to the black population. how does that even begin to make sense? 

im not going to sit here and preach "can't we all just get along", but you have to follow some form of logical process. i have been wronged by a lot of blacks (and whites) so should i hate all blacks (and whites)? but i have also been helped out by a lot of blacks (and whites)...so i should help all blacks (and whites)? 

blind racism is ignorant. blind discrimination is ignorant.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them.
> 
> This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.
> 
> Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


And how did things work out in Rhodesia?
Look it up.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> "**** Africa"?? Now how would you feel if I said **** America and all the founding fathers? This is my home you prick. Africa is as as much a part of my blood as that ****ing flag hanging outside your door! Come spend some time here, and not in a 5 star safari lodge shooting all our game and then going back with your bragging rights while we all laugh behind your back. America is not the answer to the worlds problems and that kind of arrogance is what has caused half them in the first place.
> 
> An intelligent observation based on exactly what experience and personal knowledge?


First off I would say I watched a video of your recently deceased savior of your country, you know, the guy that tried to blow up a school full of children, standing around with his buddies in the communist party singing their party song, kill the white man. So while I wouldn't say **** all of Africa, I would definitely say **** certain parts of Africa, like South Africa for instance. 
Now to your question about what experience and personal knowledge led to the intelligent observation about Africans not wanting to stay in Africa. Maybe it's the number of African Immigrants we get in our country. How many Americans immigrate to Africa? Ya.............................. 
We definitely have our problems here. But those problems can mostly be traced to communism trying to infringe into our country. But we are fighting. How's the fight against communism going in your country? Oh, that's right.............................


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And how did things work out in Rhodesia?
> Look it up.


Can you say Zimbabwe.??


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them.
> 
> This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.
> 
> Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


Did you forget your "reservations" and an economy based on slavery? South Africa has it's issues but is still an wonderful place to be. There is no apartheid here now. There is crime and poverty but that's worldwide.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> First off I would say I watched a video of your recently deceased savior of your country, you know, the guy that tried to blow up a school full of children, standing around with his buddies in the communist party singing their party song, kill the white man. So while I wouldn't say **** all of Africa, I would definitely say **** certain parts of Africa, like South Africa for instance.
> Now to your question about what experience and personal knowledge led to the intelligent observation about Africans not wanting to stay in Africa. Maybe it's the number of African Immigrants we get in our country. How many Americans immigrate to Africa? Ya..............................
> We definitely have our problems here. But those problems can mostly be traced to communism trying to infringe into our country. But we are fighting. How's the fight against communism going in your country? Oh, that's right.............................


Don't forget the Chinese and the Mexicans and every other country in the world trying to get the so called "American dream". It's not just Africans. Besides, those that have left went to Australia and NZ. Not many end up in the States. Now why would that be. We're a proud people not an arrogant people - oil and water don't mix. And communism? How dumb are you? We are a democracy based on greed and corruption - much like the USA- you call it capitalism - we did after all follow your example. Most of our government speed around in black SUV's with little flashing blue lights - wonder who gave them that idea.
It's not that I am against America or anything like that, just uneducated arrogant and opinionated hicks. Try coming here instead of watching it on a vid. I sure as hell don't believe everything hellwood puts out.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

2Tim215 said:


> South Africa..This is my home...


Good for you mate, it's the Jewel of Africa, or at least it was til the blacks took over..
A couple of book excerpts are very telling, firstly 'Gemini to Joburg' written by Cecil Lewis about a flight in his Gemini light aircraft from Britain to S.Africa around 1947. After thousands of miles flying over the bleak barren uncultivated plains, swamps and jungles of undeveloped African nations, he at last crossed the South African border. He writes on pages113/114-

_"Suddenly the whole character of the earth was different.This was due to clearing and cultivating on a huge scale..
There were patterns of fields under plough or pasture, enormous plantations of citrus like dark green corduroy standing neat and groomed.
There were many farms, roads and tracks converging on small clusters of buildings where towns were springing up.
Perhaps it was only the sudden contrast to the bush and jungle of the north, but the impression was vivid.
The Union was way ahead of anything we'd seen in Africa..
As we flew into the Union that morning, the marks of energy and wealth were plain to see. Wide motor roads began to appear, all leading south."_

The second book is "Running With the Moon" by Johnny Bealby about his overland trip by motorbike from Britain to S.Africa in the 1990's.
I don't have the book any more but I remember after days of struggling down Africa over rutted pot-holed and often muddy dirt roads he finally arrived at a S.African border post half dead with fatigue, and wearily asked them "What are the roads like from here?" at which they smiled and said something like "Relax mate, you're back in civilisation now!", and he completed his trip on the beautiful wide South African roads..


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Yes we did give them a diamond didn't we:grin: It's looking a bit rough around the edges but it still shines. I have hope still yet history does have a way of repeating itself so when the writing is on the wall I'll leave. The last elections were very telling for our "ruling" party and lit a fire under there proverbial donkey. They suddenly realized that 20 yrs of excuses and poor service delivery doesn't cut it with the "black diamonds" (a term given to the middle class black people). We will see what happens in the next year or two.
For those who don't know - I do actually have a lion in my back yard and go to work on a donkey and cook over a fire pit while I scratch my ass where the skins I'm wearing are itching.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them.
> 
> This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.
> 
> Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


Don't know much about Israel, either, do you?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them.
> 
> This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.
> 
> Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


what are you?? like 12 or so drugged ****ed you can't tell the difference between shit and French frys??

out of your small level of input you come off as just that


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> Don't forget the Chinese and the Mexicans and every other country in the world trying to get the so called "American dream". It's not just Africans. Besides, those that have left went to Australia and NZ


yep he is right here you see the population of sa immigrants during a tri nations game at the pub


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

South Africa is very nice country with great people.
The gov't sucks

Paul --The term is not mine, but, is what the folks who live there say.
Guess it is easy to say that when you are not in power


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Denton said:


> Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
> We must be in different Americas.


exactly.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

Ralph Rotten said:


> Sounds like karma to me. Whites created apartheid, foisted it on the majority, and now they cry because it is happening to them.
> 
> This is me feeling sorry for the poor little white people.
> 
> Actually i hope the same happens to that other international hotbed of apartheid: Israel. They are like tha klan over there.


The Arabs got what was coming to them and are mad because the Israeli's kicked their asses. The Palestinians wanted to wipe Israel off the face of the earth , and the other Arab nations joined them they got beat each and every time they tried even when catching them by surprise. You may want to learn some history before you go shooting off at the mouth and comparing Apples and rotten oranges. If you also take the time to look at it and realize the truth, these issues in the middle east are there for 2 reasons,

1. The French and British thought they knew better then anyone else so they took all the lands the Turks had controlled and kept calm and made them into new nations with themselves as the beneficiaries.

2. The Arabs and Jews have gotten along fine for over a thousand years, under Saladin Jews, Muslims and Christians lived in peace , side by side and worshipped however they wanted. Then the Pope decided he wanted control of the Holy Land to milk the Pilgrims of their money so he started Holy War. Worked for him for a little while , but was over all a failure. Despite this all 3 continued to live in peace for hundreds of years, even after the Anglo-French screw up, it took the Second World War and German Agents trying to rile up the locals because they wanted control of the Middle East for themselves. How did they do that you ask? Well they found all the Muslim dissidents who even their own countrymen did not like and they fed them lies and stoked up their hatred to over throw the British and they used the Jews as the foible because it gave them a common enemy whom they could both hate and make the Nazis seem like good lovable folks. For them it worked pretty good, though today those Nazis are no longer in existence the hate and war they created still exists.

So think before you speak about what you do not know.


----------



## Purkeypilot (Dec 21, 2012)

Denton said:


> Really? You don't think white people are the targets of discrimination and violence in America?
> We must be in different Americas.


+1 The newest fad with so many idiots in the U.S. is the thought that apparently our country should belong to everyone EXCEPT Americans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Innkeeper said:


> The Arabs got what was coming to them and are mad because the Israeli's kicked their asses. The Palestinians wanted to wipe Israel off the face of the earth , and the other Arab nations joined them they got beat each and every time they tried even when catching them by surprise. You may want to learn some history before you go shooting off at the mouth and comparing Apples and rotten oranges. If you also take the time to look at it and realize the truth, these issues in the middle east are there for 2 reasons,
> 
> 1. The French and British thought they knew better then anyone else so they took all the lands the Turks had controlled and kept calm and made them into new nations with themselves as the beneficiaries.
> 
> ...


Actually, the creation of Islam caused the problem for Jews and Christians in the region. The Jewish fathers were incorporated into Islam by Muhammad (Pork Be Upon Him) because he was trying to get the Jews to convert. He even Muslims to face toward Jerusalem when praying. Of course, this and his attitude changed when the Jews refused to turn away from the one true God and accept Muhammad's (Piss Be Upon Him) Satanic creation.

Yeah, the Crusades were sparked for good cause - the onslaught of Islam. Each and every time, it was the response to Islamic conquest and push. Still, they were conducted terribly.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I had a stupid totally crazy nightmare once, I dreamt that the great American people had gone bananas and voted a black man into the White House, ha ha..
Oh wait a minute..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I had a stupid totally crazy nightmare once, I dreamt that the great American people had gone bananas and voted a black man into the White House, ha ha..
> Oh wait a minute..


I could give one rats ass about his color or lack of color. It's the fact that he is a liar, socialist, evil, incompetent, anti-American, waste of kenyan sperm who wants to destroy this once great Republic. (And many more adjectives to describe him accurately...)


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I could give one rats ass about his color or lack of color. It's the fact that he is a liar, socialist, evil, incompetent, anti-American, waste of kenyan sperm who wants to destroy this once great Republic. (And many more adjectives to describe him accurately...)


Remember when Alan Keyes told said that when man's law contradicts God's law it should be thrown out? He was saying we should get back to constitutional laws, the law in accord with the laws of nature and nature's God, as the founding fathers intended.

Keyes is so black he makes coal look gray. Do you think the black population backed him? Nope. But, do you think the Republican party gave him his proper due? Of course not.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I've never liked Obama since he poked fun at disabled people on the Jay Leno show.
Later I could hardly believe my ears when I heard him say on TV-"_Our aim is not to defeat the Taliban in Afghanistan, but to contain them and prevent them spreading their influence in the region"_
So there you have it folks, a US President who doesn't want to bust the Taliban's ass..
(Our Brit and Euro politicians are just as gutless), it's a crazy world!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Remember when Alan Keyes told said that when man's law contradicts God's law it should be thrown out? He was saying we should get back to constitutional laws, the law in accord with the laws of nature and nature's God, as the founding fathers intended.
> 
> Keyes is so black he makes coal look gray. Do you think the black population backed him? Nope. But, do you think the Republican party gave him his proper due? Of course not.


 I voted for him.......... Twice. :-D I voted for him in the primary, then I wrote him in for the General. 
Arizona Infedel- one who has never voted for a Bush::clapping::


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Strange thing is that after the blacks kicked the Brits out of their godforsaken jungle nations, most of them emigrated to Britain!
So one minute they were eating each other, and the next they're eating cream buns in the Little Puddington tearooms..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> Strange thing is that after the blacks kicked the Brits out of their godforsaken jungle nations, most of them emigrated to Britain!
> So one minute they were eating each other, and the next they're eating cream buns in the Little Puddington tearooms..


I don't care who you are, that's some funny shit Jim!


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Puddington. :lol:


----------

